# Tired Of Programming!



## IronCruz (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello guys. I'm doing my final year in Computer Science and engineering. I have interest in computers, so i joined CSE thinking i will learn interesting things like photoshop, animation, little bit of hardware, multimedia things.  But never thought things would change this way.  Right from first semester i had a subject called CCP(Computer Concepts and C programming). I loved Computer concepts, but hated C Programming. Nothing was going to my head. Somehow passed the subject. Got relief in 2nd sem as there was no computer related subjects. Again in 3rd sem i had a back in Data Structures,luckily passed in Revaluation. Things went similar in 4th sem with OOP. And now in 7th sem Java and C#, i get really angry when i hear those names.  I really hate programming. I don't even wanna try it. I never thought CSE was all about programming. I wouldn't have joined CS Engg if i knew this earlier. Anyways all finish. Now i want to concentrate on my future. I want to know, what higher studies can i do after my engg? I've Shift+Del M.Tech/M.S word from my Dictionary. I'm thinking of doing MBA. Cn anybody tell me to which Specialization should i opt for? My interest lies in Automobiles, bank.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2012)

i lol'd when i saw the title and lol'd even more when i read you expected photoshop @ engineering degree that also CSE


----------



## IronCruz (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

IronCruz said:


> Hello guys. I'm doing my final year in Computer Science and engineering. I have interest in computers, *so i joined CSE thinking i will learn interesting things like photoshop, animation, little bit of hardware, multimedia things.*  But never thought things would change this way.  Right from first semester i had a subject called CCP(Computer Concepts and C programming). I loved Computer concepts, but hated C Programming. Nothing was going to my head. Somehow passed the subject. Got relief in 2nd sem as there was no computer related subjects. Again in 3rd sem i had a back in Data Structures,luckily passed in Revaluation. Things went similar in 4th sem with OOP. And now in 7th sem Java and C#, i get really angry when i hear those names.  I really hate programming. I don't even wanna try it. I never thought CSE was all about programming. I wouldn't have joined CS Engg if i knew this earlier. Anyways all finish. Now i want to concentrate on my future. I want to know, what higher studies can i do after my engg? I've Shift+Del M.Tech/M.S word from my Dictionary. I'm thinking of doing MBA. Cn anybody tell me to which Specialization should i opt for? My interest lies in Automobiles, bank.


This is going to go on failbook and on 9gag, come on man, seriously? 

Go give bank clerk/PO exam/MBA, you had just wasted 4yrs of your time.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2012)

yeah give entrance of Bank. Not very hard. I was preparing for a similar entrance exam Still I don't know anything. 

EDIT: And I would say you are really good in studies,you don't have interest even though you managed to finish upto 3yrs .


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

You can't be serious -_-


----------



## mitraark (Aug 12, 2012)

It's ok , a lot of people are not comfortable with programming , they do opt out of technical profession after  graduation. The downside  of this is maybe someone who really wanted to do B.Tech in CS did not get his seat because you already occupied it , but then again you may have earned the spot ahead of him through exam .

MBA seems a good option for you , although to be honest many companies require you to have basic programming knowledge .  If you're absolutely certain of leaving the field of programming , start working on the competitive civil service exams and all bank , railways exams etc. but remember they are quite tough to crack to you have to start preparation from now only.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 13, 2012)

Expecting Photoshop in CSE ... Give a shot in other mentioned exams !!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Aug 16, 2012)

You are at a point in your academics when you have to think about what motivates, excites you and then concentrate on that. Get an MBA degree if you want a handsome salary, otherwise, if money isn't a big factor for you, I would suggest take some time out to do something you like.

You can enroll in some Animation/Photoshop course if you want. or learn by yourself


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2012)

Please tranfer your B.tech degree to me , I need it.  
I love programming , but sadly me no ENgineer.

Btw , there are many option after CSE , if you don't love programming. You can opt for Networking , which involves comparatively lesser programming.
THough , AFAIK software development and programming is the main aspect.

Btw , I know of a Mech. Enginner who went in for learning Video editing from MAAC.


----------



## VCool123 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you want to, you could try game design/programming. Even if you don't want to code anymore, the knowledge would still be useful in pursuing game design.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

If you like computer stuff but hate programming, then maybe you can go for documentation, UI design, product testing, internal beta tester or even quality assurance, and that's just the software part, same goes for hardware. There are tons of stuff around computers other than programming. What are you interested in?


----------



## sharang (Nov 29, 2012)

Sadly,also the indian youth having attitude like "chalta hai" should be thought about.This can bring a lot of changes.


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> This is going to go on failbook and on 9gag, come on man, seriously?
> 
> Go give bank clerk/PO exam/MBA, you had just wasted 4yrs of your time.



I'm planning to write those exams. Want a bit of information about those exams. Even i think the same, wasted 4 years, but engineering life is something which is unforgettable. 



Swapnil26sps said:


> yeah give entrance of Bank. Not very hard. I was preparing for a similar entrance exam Still I don't know anything.
> 
> EDIT: And I would say you are really good in studies,you don't have interest even though you managed to finish upto 3yrs .



Actually i was good in studies, computer science subjects ruined my life . 



mitraark said:


> It's ok , a lot of people are not comfortable with programming , they do opt out of technical profession after  graduation. The downside  of this is maybe someone who really wanted to do B.Tech in CS did not get his seat because you already occupied it , but then again you may have earned the spot ahead of him through exam .
> 
> MBA seems a good option for you , although to be honest many companies require you to have basic programming knowledge .  If you're absolutely certain of leaving the field of programming , start working on the competitive civil service exams and all bank , railways exams etc. but remember they are quite tough to crack to you have to start preparation from now only.



Thank you for this reply, feeling much confident. I have basic knowledge of programming like, arrays, stacks, pointers, oops pillars. But not thorough! I want to know about when IBPS exams are conducted and cat/mat/xat/GMAT exams are conducted. Please give me couple of name of books for preparing for these exam. Verbal and quanta and whatever required for these exams. 



Reaper_vivek said:


> You are at a point in your academics when you have to think about what motivates, excites you and then concentrate on that. Get an MBA degree if you want a handsome salary, otherwise, if money isn't a big factor for you, I would suggest take some time out to do something you like.
> 
> You can enroll in some Animation/Photoshop course if you want. or learn by yourself



Money is a big factor, as i'm from middle class family. Can i get a good job off campus after my MBA? 



harshilsharma63 said:


> If you like computer stuff but hate programming, then maybe you can go for documentation, UI design, product testing, internal beta tester or even quality assurance, and that's just the software part, same goes for hardware. There are tons of stuff around computers other than programming. What are you interested in?



No no no....I hate Software architecture things... As i said, i dont want even to look at CSE field. My areas of Interest is AUTOMOBILE, Automobile Designing.


----------



## Anish (Dec 30, 2012)

M.Tech in Automobile engineering? (but it seems you've ruled out M.Tech!)

and I would also suggest you UPSC


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently after an MBA you can look at a salary of around 5-6lpa.. If you do it from a reputed BSchool.. From a premier one you can expect higher returns.. In MBA you can opt for Operations since you said Automobile and Finance since you said Banking.. Other than that PO in banks is also a good option but there are chances they will take you into their IT division seeing your qualifications..


----------



## IronCruz (Dec 30, 2012)

As soon as i finish my engineering, i want to do my MBA. So i'm writing CAT,MAT,XAT and also i'll be writing IBPS. Can anyone tell me when these exams are conducted? And books for preparing these exams?


----------



## ratul (Jan 16, 2013)

haha, you and i have same attitude, but different objectives.. 
i joined engineering coz i loved programming, i used to think that engineering students used to program like hell, that analytical thinking mind, i wanted it.. 
but when i joined engineering, i realised that how wrong i was, i got DS, C, Java, Html, but there was close to none programming, everything was almost theory, and *I HATE THEORETICAL KNOWLEDGE*, i wanted a 60-40 ratio, where 60 used to be programming, but it eventually turned out to be 10-90.. 
Like you too, i have completed now 7th sem, and now in final sem, and i wanna make a career further in IT security... 
But in 7 sems, i have realized: Engineering is just for the people, who are brave enough to sacrifice their youthful and cheerful college life (i always craved for a life in college like DU's life, but then.. ), not everyone can do that..


----------



## Neo (Jan 16, 2013)

Man, seriously, lol.  this is what happens lol when you take lol decisions without thinking lol anything lol. Oh and did I mention this is lol?

Go, do m. tech. Become a lecturer in some lol college. Lead a happy life. 
Or try some bank jobs. LOL.


----------



## karthikkumar (Jan 18, 2013)

If you are not interested in programming ,you can try networking side that might help you


----------



## isenberg (Mar 29, 2013)

ratul said:


> haha, you and i have same attitude, but different objectives..
> i joined engineering coz i loved programming, i used to think that engineering students used to program like hell, that analytical thinking mind, i wanted it..
> but when i joined engineering, i realised that how wrong i was, i got DS, C, Java, Html, but there was close to none programming, everything was almost theory, and *I HATE THEORETICAL KNOWLEDGE*, i wanted a 60-40 ratio, where 60 used to be programming, but it eventually turned out to be 10-90..
> Like you too, i have completed now 7th sem, and now in final sem, and i wanna make a career further in IT security...
> But in 7 sems, i have realized: Engineering is just for the people, who are brave enough to sacrifice their youthful and cheerful college life (i always craved for a life in college like DU's life, but then.. ), not everyone can do that..



Is it really true ? I mean I just passed 12 and I am comparing Bsc(CS H)+Msc+PhD(maybe ) vs Btech(CSE)+Mtech. I am joining engineering just for the sake of programming. I am also interested to learn about hardware and other theoretical part,although I don't know how tough those would be because I've seen some discrete maths in the syllabus.But what I hate most is networking.I've basic understanding and knowledge of C and C++(till data structure) and can implement those in any basic level program.As you are in 7th sem and I somehow think you also had the same idea as I am having about CSE because I also think that CSE student are all about late night programming,writing algorithms on their whiteboard and then implanting them on their program using C++ and java and all .. lol . Do you think I should opt for CSE? I am ready to go through all the pain of learning chem and other subjects in 1st and 2nd sem but if I don't find what I am looking for, do you think Bsc(h) will be better. Please tell me honestly from your experience.Thanks 

PS: I am considering Bsc (H) because I've already made up my mind about computer science.So, if btech doesn't have much to offer then Bsc(H) will be better as I can get admitted into any good college with my HS marks and I also don't have to give entrance (which I know I can't crack) and ultimately I won't have to live with the guilt that I've wasted my father's money on a private college doing btech for nothing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2013)

Y U Guys have to demoralize me


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2013)

@OP
Epic lol...  

@Nerevarine
What happened?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2013)

Because Im gonna be walking in his footsteps soon


----------



## kool (Mar 29, 2013)

IronCruz said:


> Hello guys. I'm doing my final year in Computer Science and engineering. I have interest in computers, so i joined CSE thinking i will learn interesting things like photoshop, animation, little bit of hardware, multimedia things.  But never thought things would change this way.  Right from first semester i had a subject called CCP(Computer Concepts and C programming). I loved Computer concepts, but hated C Programming. Nothing was going to my head. Somehow passed the subject. Got relief in 2nd sem as there was no computer related subjects. Again in 3rd sem i had a back in Data Structures,luckily passed in Revaluation. Things went similar in 4th sem with OOP. And now in 7th sem Java and C#, i get really angry when i hear those names.  I really hate programming. I don't even wanna try it. I never thought CSE was all about programming. I wouldn't have joined CS Engg if i knew this earlier. Anyways all finish. Now i want to concentrate on my future. I want to know, what higher studies can i do after my engg? I've Shift+Del M.Tech/M.S word from my Dictionary. I'm thinking of doing MBA. Cn anybody tell me to which Specialization should i opt for? My interest lies in Automobiles, bank.




OMG..!! same story.. i took CS after my 12th thinking same like u. But i failed in 2nd year, so left college.  But still my Btech pass students calls me for asking problems regarding software, android apps, cellphone, pc, lappy etc. They are placed in infy/ Accenture. But i feel really god that they only passed college with degree but when they stuck in any problem, they need my help. !


----------



## ratul (Mar 30, 2013)

isenberg said:


> Is it really true ? I mean I just passed 12 and I am comparing Bsc(CS H)+Msc+PhD(maybe ) vs Btech(CSE)+Mtech. I am joining engineering just for the sake of programming. I am also interested to learn about hardware and other theoretical part,although I don't know how tough those would be because I've seen some discrete maths in the syllabus.But what I hate most is networking.I've basic understanding and knowledge of C and C++(till data structure) and can implement those in any basic level program.As you are in 7th sem and I somehow think you also had the same idea as I am having about CSE because I also think that CSE student are all about late night programming,writing algorithms on their whiteboard and then implanting them on their program using C++ and java and all .. lol . Do you think I should opt for CSE? I am ready to go through all the pain of learning chem and other subjects in 1st and 2nd sem but if I don't find what I am looking for, do you think Bsc(h) will be better. Please tell me honestly from your experience.Thanks
> 
> PS: I am considering Bsc (H) because I've already made up my mind about computer science.So, if btech doesn't have much to offer then Bsc(H) will be better as I can get admitted into any good college with my HS marks and I also don't have to give entrance (which I know I can't crack) and ultimately I won't have to live with the guilt that I've wasted my father's money on a private college doing btech for nothing.



lol at your thinking, but at the same time i can relate to this... 
i too used to think that B.sc+M.sc *<* B.tech+m.tech (P.hd is different, it's baap of all of them.. ), but soon i realised that degree is just a mere qualification on your resume, which might get you a good start in your career, but after that it's your skills that'll take you higher...
And you saw discrete maths?? haha, yeah that's a subject in one of the sem and one of the most easy subjects you'll find in b.tech, it's just making statements True or False, that's it... 
There's almost no programming in B.tech, labs have awfully designed content that is'nt enough for an enthusiast, who wants to explore CSE field, it's very basic, and unless you have very good faculty who are eager and patient to answer your queries (very rare), it's hard to even understand what the heck is going there..
Hardware part, yeah you'll face subjects like microprocessor (one of the hardest), but don't expect it to teach you something very meaningful, it'd be very basic and nothing we would like to call today as hardware oriented..


isenberg said:


> I also think that CSE student are all about late night programming,writing algorithms on their whiteboard and then implanting them on their program using C++ and java and all .. lol


i think you must have watched *The Social Network*, coz that image is what's shown in that film..  But it's true there, as one of my friends recently had an opportunity to visit Stanford University for a summit, and he told me that there, kids are like that only, the atmosphere there itself speaks of knowledge, and students are eager to learn.. But here in india, we don't have much resources and awfully designed syllabus that makes us very vulnerable on global level...
Can't say about the contents of B.sc (H), but i think it should be somewhat less than B.Tech, as in B.tech, we learn what BCA+MCA students learn (part of MCA), but B.sc+M.sc should be enough to give your career a kickstart, but remember one thing, if you want to succeed in life, make a goal right now, choose what path you want for rest of your life (programming, networking, hardware), and start working on it from the very beginning, then it won't matter whether you are B.sc or B.tech, you just need to be good in what you want to do...
And finally best of luck for your future..


----------



## isenberg (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks Ratul


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> haha, you and i have same attitude, but different objectives..
> i joined engineering coz i loved programming, i used to think that engineering students used to program like hell, that analytical thinking mind, i wanted it..
> but when i joined engineering, i realised that how wrong i was, i got DS, C, Java, Html, but there was close to none programming, everything was almost theory, and *I HATE THEORETICAL KNOWLEDGE*, i wanted a 60-40 ratio, where 60 used to be programming, but it eventually turned out to be 10-90..
> Like you too, i have completed now 7th sem, and now in final sem, and i wanna make a career further in IT security...
> But in 7 sems, i have realized: Engineering is just for the people, who are brave enough to sacrifice their youthful and cheerful college life (i always craved for a life in college like DU's life, but then.. ), not everyone can do that..



Dudes and doodles who think that Engineering is the end of your programming studies, wake up..

JFYI, Engineering is the basics of programming.. The better your basics/concepts the stronger you program in your future.. So learn the basics well in engineering, get a job, come to the pro environment, learn from their trainings and evolve as a programmer.

You might think that what you have learn in your classes in college is what you are gonna apply. But believe me, there is more to it in production environment. So get equipped in the classes and get ready for the challenge.



kool said:


> OMG..!! same story.. i took CS after my 12th thinking same like u. But i failed in 2nd year, so left college.  But still my Btech pass students calls me for asking problems regarding software, android apps, cellphone, pc, lappy etc. They are placed in infy/ Accenture. But i feel really god that they only passed college with degree but when they stuck in any problem, they need my help. !



Dont get carried away so much. No man is expert in every field.. If you have some skills horn it and sharpeen it. But dont think that people who ask you for help on something you know, knows nothing.. Trust me, they might be good or even better in what they do.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the lol. You made my day.

Besides, coding is my most favourite activity, after gaming.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

IronCruz said:


> Hello guys. I'm doing my final year in Computer Science and engineering. I have interest in computers, so i joined CSE thinking i will learn interesting things like photoshop, animation, little bit of hardware, multimedia things.  But never thought things would change this way.  Right from first semester i had a subject called CCP(Computer Concepts and C programming). I loved Computer concepts, but hated C Programming. Nothing was going to my head. Somehow passed the subject. Got relief in 2nd sem as there was no computer related subjects. Again in 3rd sem i had a back in Data Structures,luckily passed in Revaluation. Things went similar in 4th sem with OOP. And now in 7th sem Java and C#, i get really angry when i hear those names.  I really hate programming. I don't even wanna try it. I never thought CSE was all about programming. I wouldn't have joined CS Engg if i knew this earlier. Anyways all finish. Now i want to concentrate on my future. I want to know, what higher studies can i do after my engg? I've Shift+Del M.Tech/M.S word from my Dictionary. I'm thinking of doing MBA. Cn anybody tell me to which Specialization should i opt for? My interest lies in Automobiles, bank.



you're not alone buddy.... though i used to enjoy programming but after backlog, i just left the goddamn thing. you can still pursue your career in government institutions no matter what they do 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Thanks for the lol. You made my day.
> 
> Besides, coding is my most favourite activity, after gaming.



How much of a serious gamer are you man??


----------

